# overgrown nails



## inomay (Feb 23, 2012)

both my rabbits are overdue for nail clipping. but they have never had them done. the largest rabbit dose NOT like being held. so how do i clip their nails and not get shredded?


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 23, 2012)

There's a lot of people here that can give you a variety of different advice with this.

I read a lot to do the bunny burito and wrap your bun in a towel and take one paw out at a time so you can clip them.

others give their bunnies treats while they do each paw to take the stress from the bun.

My bunny harvey is extremely difficult with this and i just gave up and came to the conclusion that getting a vet to do it is my best chance.

you may be able to get an experienced breeder to do it for you if there are any close by?

good luck


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 23, 2012)

A vet probably is your best bet, especially for the first time.


----------



## Ashley72 (Feb 23, 2012)

I would suggest a vet. My boy is so hard to hold, wrap in a towel, or give treats while doing nail clippings. So on monday, off to the vet we go. It's a little more expensive, but worth not having the stress for both you and your bun.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 23, 2012)

By all means the vet--but, have them show you how. We double team ours as most are quite large. My son holds and I clip.


----------



## inomay (Feb 24, 2012)

my issue with the vet is that in arizona they like to charge an arm and a leg for everything. it would end up being about $60 to $100 for both bunnies. so ill try the towel thing before i go to a vet.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2012)

Make sure you have good sharp clippers before you start. I'm not sure how big your big bunny is. I have some cat scissor clippers that work great on 4.5 lb Timmy but others swear by guillotine style and for smaller buns human clippers can also work just fine. I'd also be sure to have styptic powder or corn starch on hand in case you cut too short; nails can bleed a lot. 
Especially for your first time, be sure to have someone else help you. Whoever is more comfortable with it should restrain the rabbit securely and extend the paw while the other person does the clipping. I also like the bunny burrito method for the back paws but I can do the front paws with Timmy just sitting in front of me. It all depends on you and your rabbit.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## mrbunny (Feb 24, 2012)

Wire cutters are great for bunny nails. They haven't dulled on me yet. Cost about $5-10 from the hardware store:

This is what I bought from Lowes:






Something similar from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/BeadSmith-PL410-Flex-Wire-Cutter/dp/B000THKYF0


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 24, 2012)

$60!!! WoW! 

I flip my buns over and do it myself. I learned being at a vet clinic but it is real simple especially if your bun has white nails. 

Heres a show you video but i flip mine over all way and cradle them like a baby. I try to wear a sweater to do this so it doesn't hurt me if they kick. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnfwnODAtQk[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks, but that bunny was just so good. Takes me a while to get mine to that stage, but they are all still young and learning. Excellent video for those who need to know. And that includes me. Thanks.

K


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 24, 2012)

The first time I did Sweetie's nails, I had the vet show me and he did it for free. Now I can clip bunny nails that are black. For clear nails, it is easy because you can see the quick.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 24, 2012)

If you can, have someone else who can hold them on their backs (I don't exactly see how a bunny burrito helps because then you can't get to their feet at all! And when you attempt to do so, they will struggle and make it worse. ) and then you can clip their nails. That way the 2nd person can hold them securely (they should also wear a sweatshirt - they'll still get scratched though, it just won't be as bad as it would be if they weren't wearing a sweatshirt) while you clip their nails and the rabbits won't have much room for struggling. 

This method always worked for my sister and I. It was definitely tricky to clip the Rex's toenails by myself! I had to cradle them like a baby (which is how the 2nd person usually held them) and then hold them against me tightly. I got really ripped up doing that! 

Smaller rabbits are easier. I can just flip my Mini Rex and Holland on their backs, put them down between my thighs, and clip away. 

Make sure that if they struggle you pull the clippers away quickly! You don't want to grip down on the toenail when they struggle as you can break toes and feet that way!

Emily


----------

